# FortiGuard umgehen



## Superwip (31. August 2011)

Ich bin zur Zeit auf Urlaub und habe hier im Wesentlichen die Wahl zwischen zwei gratis W-LANs...

Die Nutzung beider ist jedoch mit speziellen Problemen verbunden

Nr. 1 ist ständig überlastet, wirft einen alle 15min hinaus und ist langsam; desweiteren werden bestimmte IP Addressen geblockt, so kann ich mich etwa nicht in WoW einloggen

Nr. 2 ist wesentlich schneller und nicht überlastet; allerdings wird es von der im Titel erwähnten FortiGuard Firewall geschützt, die anscheinend völlig willkürlich praktisch das halbe Internet blockt, einschließlich etwa Youtube und sogar pcgh.de


Nun die Frage: wie kann ich FortiGuard am besten (d.h. am mit dem geringsten Geschwindikeitsverlust) überlisten? Meine erste Idee wäre ein VPN Tunnel zu einem heimischen Rechner, über den ich dann ins I-Net einsteige (wobei ich allerdings erst einen DAU via Telefon anweisen müsste den heimischen PC zu konfigurieren... wobei ich hier auch alles andere als versiert bin); hat wer von euch vielleicht eine bessere, eventuell sogar performantere Idee?


----------



## riedochs (31. August 2011)

Es gibt ja auch kommerzielle VPN Anbieter. Vielleicht eine Möglichkeit.


----------

